# [Tutoriel] Configurer un serveur VPN sous Mac OS X



## 570FF (4 Février 2010)

Hello !

Pour mon premier message sur ce forum, je vous propose, en guise de présentation, un petit tutoriel, qui s'intitule donc :

Configurer un serveur VPN sous Mac OS X

Et, pour commencer, que je vous accroche un peu :

1 Serveur « VPN », pourquoi ?

1.1 Serveur « VPN », _kézako_ ?

« VPN » est l'acronyme de « Virtual Private Network ». Pour faire simple, c'est un sur-protocole internet qui va creuser un tunnel à travers le web, depuis un poste client jusqu'à votre serveur ; ceci permet aux clients de se connecter « virtuellement » en réseau local au serveur.

Exemple typique, pour clarifier : vous êtes en déplacement, aux antipodes de votre domicile, et votre MacBook est connecté au web via AirPort ; vous avez besoin ou envie d'accéder à un fichier qui se trouve chez vous, sur votre iMac,  à des milliers de kilomètres ; aucun problème ! en quelques clics, vous êtes connecté à votre serveur à travers un tunnel protégé par un protocole de Diffie-Hellman à 2048 bits et un certificat de sécurité, et vous récupérez tout ce qu'il vous faut, dans le Finder, comme si de rien était.

1.2 Serveur « VPN », c'est bien ?

Oui, c'est bien ! Pourquoi ça ?

Vous pouvez accéder à votre Mac serveur dès que vous êtes connecté à internet avec votre Mac client.

Vous pouvez partager vos données, en donnant à vos amis des accès restreints personnalisés.

Du point de vue serveur, une fois l'installation effectuée, il n'y a plus rien à faire.

Du point de vue client, la connexion se fait en 2 clics, et le serveur apparaît immédiatement dans le Finder.

Bien mieux que MobileMe, qui ne propose qu'un faible espace payant, et certes plus compliquée qu'avec Mac OS X Server, la solution que je vous propose a le mérite d'être gratuite de A à Z et de partager tous les disques durs (internes et externes) de votre serveur !

Ça vous semble cool ? Alors on attaque.

2 Installation du serveur

Pour commencer, quelques précisions utiles :

Pour mener à bien cette installation, vous devez posséder des accès d'administration sur le Mac serveur. Il doit tourner sous Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) ou supérieur (personnellement, je suis sous Snow Leopard). Il doit être connecté à un routeur internet fournissant une IP externe fixe.

Ce tutoriel est un peu long, et il va toucher un peu profond dans votre ordinateur, je décline donc toute responsabilité si ça foire chez vous, et comme on dit toujours : sauvegardez vos données, ça fait pas de mal.

2.1 Préparation de l'installation

Pour commencer, vous devez installer un protocole VPN sur votre futur serveur. Nous allons utiliser OpenVPN, un projet open source et gratuit multi-platefomes (à propos (en anglais)). Téléchargez-le sur le site du projet (choisissez la dernière version, sous la forme ".tar.gz"). Décompressez tout ça, vous obtenez un dossier nommé "openvpn-2.1" ou quelque chose du genre.

C'est le moment d'ouvrir un terminal (/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app). Entrez les commandes suivantes :


```
cd /Users/jeandupont/Downloads/openvpn-2.1/
./configure && make && sudo make-install
```

N'oubliez pas, dans la première commande, de mettre le vrai chemin d'accès du dossier téléchargé, celui-ci n'est qu'un exemple. La seconde commande vous demande, après un certain nombre de lignes de code, un mot de passe : il faut le mot de passe administrateur (ne vous inquiétez pas si rien ne s'affiche quand vous le tapez, c'est normal, c'est pour la sécurité, car le meilleur piratage se fait en regardant votre écran par-dessus votre épaule).

À ce stade (avant de taper le mot de passe) peut surgir un problème : les lignes de code se terminent en vous indiquant qu'il manque les bibliothèques LZO. Ces bibliothèques permettent la compression des fichiers durant le transfert et améliorent donc le débit, mais restent facultatifs. Vous pouvez donc tenter d'installer LZO (via fink, par exemple, mais ça ne marche pas toujours), ou faire sans en remplaçant la seconde commande par


```
./configure --disable-lzo && make && sudo make-install
```

Une fois l'installation terminée, vous avez le protocole OpenVPN, félicitations ! Pour le vérifier, go terminal et entrez la commande


```
man openvpn
```

et s'il vous affiche la page de manuel demandée, c'est bon, pressez la touche Q, sinon c'est raté. Gardez votre terminal ouvert, il va resservir.

2.2 Préparation du serveur

Pour commencer, affichez les fichiers et dossiers cachés (pleins de façons de faire ça, par exemple via les paramètres d'OnyX). Ensuite, rendez-vous dans /etc/ et créez-y un nouveau dossier nommé "openvpn" (sans guillemet) s'il n'existe déjà. Copiez-y le dossier nommé "easy-rsa" qui se trouve dans le dossier que vous avez téléchargé auparavant. Pour tout ceci, /etc/ étant un dossier système, vous aurez besoin d'un mot de passe administrateur.

Bon, maintenant, dans ce dossier /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/, il y a normalement plusieurs dossiers, genre "1.0", "2.0", "Windows", etc. Choisissez le nombre le plus élevé (par exemple "2.0") et entrez dans le dossier. Vous allez alors pouvoir configurer votre générateur de certificats.

Dans le dossier sus-mentionné se trouve un fichier nommé "vars" ; ouvrez-le avec TextEdit (ou avec "nano" dans le terminal, si vous êtes un(e) pro ; si vous utilisez TextEdit, pensez à ne pas ajouter de ".txt" et à encoder en UTF-8), et initialisez les variables situées à la fin du fichier (exemple de valeurs) :


```
export KEY_COUNTRY=FR
export KEY_PROVINCE=France
export KEY_CITY=Paris
export KEY_ORG="MonServeurVPN"
export KEY_EMAIL="lareinedangleterre@buckingham.pal"
```

Sauvegardez le fichier et fermez-le. C'est là que ça devient compliqué : il faut sourcer ce fichier, puis lancer les builders, or cette seconde partie nécessite d'être super-user ; le problème, c'est que la commande "sudo . ./vars" ne fonctionne pas dans bash (shell par défaut sous OS X) et que le même utilisateur doit sourcer et construire. Pour cela, il nous faut activer l'utilisateur "root" (l'utilisateur qui a tous les droits sur votre ordinateur).

Pour ce faire, dans le terminal, tapez


```
sudo passwd root
```

Il vous demande alors un mot de passe administrateur, puis 2 fois le nouveau mot de passe de "root". Maintenant que c'est fait, il faut se connecter en root, tapez donc


```
login root
```

et renseignez le mot de passe que vous venez de définir. Entrez alors les commandes suivantes :


```
cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/
. ./vars
./clean-all && ./build-ca
```

(Le chemin d'accès n'est qu'un exemple, n'oubliez pas de mettre le votre s'il diffère !) Ceci devrait vous poser plusieurs questions dans le terminal (les réponses entre crochets sont sélectionnez lorsque vous appuyez simplement sur Entrée, et vous les avez prédéfinies juste avant, donc ne vous fatiguez pas) ; tout est presque déjà rempli, reste le champ "Common Name" pour lequel vous pouvez mettre votre nom ou un pseudonyme.

Cette opération a créé l'autorité de certification de votre futur serveur (fichiers ca.crt et ca.key dans le sous-dossier du répertoire où vous êtes (ici : /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/) nommé "keys"). Maintenant, il vous faut aussi un certificat et une clef. Pour cela, entrez à la suite dans le terminal l'instruction


```
./build-key-server server
```

Laissez tous les champs par défaut, excepté "Common Name". Renseigner un mot de passe est inutile. Cette opération crée les fichiers "server.crt" et "server.key" dans keys/.

Vous suivez toujours ? Alors maintenant, il nous faut un protocole de Diffie-Hellman (protocole de cryptographie). Pour l'obtenir, entrez ensuite :


```
./build-dh
```

Choisissez le cryptage à 2048 bits, ceci crée le fichier "dh2048.pem" dans keys/. (Ça peut prendre du temps.)

Pour vous déconnecter du compte root, entrez simplement


```
exit
```

Enfin, il va vous falloir une adresse DNS : vous devez créer une ardresse internet (du type "forums.macg.co", mais qui pointera sur votre propre serveur). Vous pouvez par exemple utiliser DynDNS, qui vous fournit gratuitement jusqu'à 5 hosts. Je vous laisse découvrir ça par vous-même, je détaillerai si besoin. Vous devez revenir avec un host (ex. : "lareinedangletterre.homeunix.org") associé à votre adresse IP. C'est pour ce point que vous avez besoin d'une IP fixe, sinon il vous faudra un client de mise à jour d'IP, ce qui complique la chose. Pour connaître votre IP externe (à laquelle sera associé le nom de domaine susmentionné), le plus simple que j'aie en tête, c'est iStat Pro, dans l'onglet Réseau. Enfin, la redirection DNS peut demander une configuration supplémentaire de votre routeur. J'expose plus loin un moyen usuel d'accéder à la configuration de son routeur, pour ceux qui ignorent comment faire chez eux.

C'est fait ? Alors let's move on.

2.3 Configuration du serveur

VPN est un protocole assez puissant, et, par conséquent et inévitablement, met en danger votre ordinateur. Pour cela, nous allons restreindre ses pouvoirs, en utilisant, pour lancer le serveur, un utilisateur aux droits limités. Pour ce faire, go Préférences Systèmes -> Comptes.

Commencez par créer un groupe d'utilisateurs nommé "vpn". Ensuite, créez un nouvel utilisateur, nommé "vpn", en mode Partage uniquement ; il doit être l'unique membre du groupe d'utilisateurs "vpn". Dans la liste à gauche de la fenêtre, faites un clic droit sur ce nouvel utilisateur "vpn", et choisissez Options avancées. Là, remplacez le contenu du champ "Shell d'accès" par "/usr/bin/false" et de "Répertoire de départ" par "/dev/null" (sans guillement). Comme c'est si bien marqué, une fois que c'est fait, redémarrez votre ordi (et même une seconde fois, pour être sûr(e)).

Il faut maintenant créer le fichier de configuration. Avec TextEdit (ou "nano" dans le terminal pour les pros ; si vous utilisez TextEdit, faites &#8984;&#8679;T pour passer en mode texte, et sauvegardez sans le ".txt" et en UTF-8), sauvegardez dans /etc/openvpn/ un fichier nommé "server.conf". Écrivez-y les lignes suivantes :


```
port 1194
proto udp
dev tun

ca ca.crt
cert server.crt
key server.key  
dh dh2048.pem

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

keepalive 10 120

user vpn
group vpn

persist-key
persist-tun

status openvpn-status.log
log popenvpn.log

verb 2
```

Ensuite, j'imagine qu'il vous plairait de configurer le serveur pour qu'il se lance au démarrage de Mac OS. Pour cela, allez dans /Library/LaunchDaemons/ et créez un fichier nommé "org.openvpn.plist" avec TextEdit (ou nano pour les pros ; avec TextEdit, comme d'hab, &#8984;&#8679;T, sans ".txt", en UTF-8). Inscrivez-y le code suivant :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN"
"http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd";>
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
        <key>Label</key>
        <string>org.openvpn</string>
        <key>OnDemand</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Program</key>
        <string>/usr/local/sbin/openvpn</string>
        <key>ProgramArguments</key>
        <array>
                <string>openvpn</string>
                <string>--config</string>
                <string>server.conf</string>
        </array>
        <key>RunAtLoad</key>
        <true/>
        <key>TimeOut</key>
        <integer>90</integer>
        <key>WorkingDirectory</key>
        <string>/etc/openvpn</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```

Parfait, maintenant, redémarrez votre Mac (2 fois pour être sûr). Ouvrez un terminal et entrez


```
ps aux | grep openvpn
```

Si vous voyez apparaître une ligne du genre


```
vpn  600  0,7  0,0  2435400  1456  ??  Ss  Mar07  2:26.02  openvpn --config server.conf
```

alors c'est gagné, votre serveur est en route ! Bien joué !

Pour finir de configurer, vous devez autoriser l'accès via le firewall de Mac OS. Pour cela, ouvrez l'onglet Partage des Préférences Système, activez le Partage de fichiers, et, dans Options, autorisez l'accès en AFP.

Il reste une dernière étape, sur laquelle j'aurai un peu plus de mal à vous aider :

2.4 Configuration du routeur serveur

Le protocole OpenVPN que vous allez utiliser emprunte le port réseau 1194. Afin que cela fonctionne, vous devez rediriger le port de votre routeur sur celui de votre serveur.

Si vous ne savez pas comment faire, 2 options :

Vous avez un réseau local simple : un routeur (type box ADSL) branché, d'un côté à internet (prise téléphonique, câble numérique, fibre optique, etc.), de l'autre à votre serveur (ethernet, wi-fi, etc.). Dans ce cas, vous devez commencez par apprendre l'IP locale de votre serveur : ouvrez l'onglet Réseau des Préférences Système et, dans le menu de gauche, cherchez l'interface qui correspond à votre connexion au routeur. Sélectionnez-la, et notez : dans le champ "Adresse IP" se trouve l'adresse locale de votre serveur ; dans le champ "Passerelle par défaut" se trouve celle de votre routeur. Il faut maintenant se connecter à votre routeur, ce qui se fait usuellement, à supposer que votre passerelle par défaut soit 192.168.0.1, en entrant "http://192.168.0.1/" dans votre navigateur favori (regardez le mode d'emploi de votre routeur). Vous devez indiquer à votre routeur de rediriger (en anglais : "port forwarding") son port 1194 vers le port 1194 de votre serveur, usuellement en indiquant son adresse IP (que vous venez de récupérer). Ce port est sécurisé, c'est donc sans (trop de) danger.

Votre serveur se connecte au web à travers un réseau compliqué : au risque de plagier Windôb, veuillez contacter votre administrateur réseau.

3 Installation du client

Avec un serveur VPN configuré comme précédemment, vous pouvez gérer des clients sous Mac OS et sous diverses distributions Linux. Pour être accessible depuis Windows, votre serveur devra voir sa configuration complétée (amélioration du tuto à venir).

Voici une façon très simple de procéder sous Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) ou supérieur, à répéter pour chaque client à autoriser (1 client = 1 machine) :

3.1 Génération des fichiers d'accès

Un client VPN utilisera, pour se connecter à votre serveur, trois fichiers : le certificat d'authentification de votre serveur ; un certificat privé ; une clef de cryptage privée. Bien sûr, il faudra également un fichier de configuration.

Le premier fichier est le "ca.crt" de tout-à-l'heure, il se trouve normalement dans /etc/openvpn/.

Pour les deux autres, il va falloir retourner dans le dossier "easy-rsa" vu précédemment. Entrez donc les commandes suivantes dans un terminal (en remplaçant le chemin ci-dessous par le votre si-besoin, bien sûr ; et en remplaçant "Client0" par ce que vous voulez ; vous devez avoir activé le compte root comme vu précédemment) :


```
login root
cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/
. ./vars
./build-key Client0
```

Ceci génère dans le sous-dossier "keys" vu précédemment les fichiers "Client0.crt" et "Client0.key" dont je parlais. Déconnectez-vous du shell root :


```
exit
```

Enfin, vous avez besoin d'un fichier de configuration. Voici celui que je vous propose (à créer avec TextEdit (même procédure : &#8984;&#8679;T, sans ".txt", UTF-8) ou nano et à nommer en ".conf" ; renseignez le champ "remote" avec le nom de domaine (hostname) que vous avez obtenu à DynDNS (ou ailleurs), bien sûr, et donnez les bon noms aux fichiers privés ; si vous avez utilisé "./configure" avec l'option "--disable-lzo", oubliez la ligne "comp-lzo") :


```
client
dev tun0
proto udp

remote lareinedangleterre.homeunix.org 1194

resolv-retry infinite
nobind

persist-key
persist-tun

ca ca.crt
cert Client0.crt
key Client0.key

comp-lzo

verb 2
```

3.2 Préparation du client

Sur la machine client, commencez par télécharger une GUI pour OpenVPN : c'est gratuit, open source, et ça s'appelle Tunnelblick. Téléchargez et installez. Créez un dossier "openvpn" dans votre Bibliothèque (/Users/jeandupont/Library/), et copiez-y les quatre fichiers susmentionnés : "ca.crt", "Client0.crt", "Client0.key", et "Client0.conf" (ou quel que soit le nom que vous avez choisi pour le client).

Lancez Tunnelblick, cliquez la ptite icone de tunnel dans la barre des menus, et choisissez "Connecter Client0". Normalement, tout fonctionne, et on voit de la lumière au bout du tunnel !

Go Finder, faites &#8984;K (Connect server) et entrez l'adresse "afp://10.8.0.1" (sans guillement, bien sûr). Arrive la fenêtre d'identification, et paf ! ça fait du réseau local !

Si vous avez également autorisé la session à distance (Préférences Système > Partage) sur le serveur, vous pouvez vous connecter en SSH, et utiliser ses dérivés, par exemple pour synchroniser (rsync, peut-être un prochain tuto ?).

Voilà, time to enjoy!


----------



## quimic (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi votre tuto à la lettre, mais le serveur ne semble pas parvenir à s'initialiser.
Dans la console, les messages suivant apparaîssent toutes les 10 secondes:
_com.apple.launchd[1]	(org.openvpn[180]) Exited with exit code: 1
com.apple.launchd[1]	(org.openvpn) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds_

Par rapport à votre tutoriel, voici les différences et/ou problèmes rencontrés:


Version d'openvpn: 2.2
Je n'ai pas installé LZO
J'ai utilisé "./configure --disable-lzo && make && sudo make install" et non "./configure --disable-lzo && make && sudo make-install" qui ne fonctionnait pas.
La commande ./build-dh a généré un fichier dh1024.pem et non dh2048.pem (pas de choix proposé, et je n'ai pas non plus trouvé d'infos sur d'éventuels paramètres de la commande)
J'ai donc remplacé dh2048.pem par dh1024.pem dans server.conf

Mais le serveur ne semble pas pouvoir se lancer avec ces paramètres. Les deux fichiers de log restent désespérément vides.
Une piste? Le répertoire keys est verrouillé et seul le compte root peut-accéder. J'ai donc dû me connecter sous root pour copier les quatre fichiers vers /etc/openvpn

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## lolipale (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a aussi l'excellent utilitaire iVPN qui permet d'obtenir une interface GUI. En effet, Mac OS X possède en son sein tout ce qui est nécessaire à l'activation d'un serveur VPN :

http://macserve.org.uk/projects/ivpn/

A noter que Lion server apportera (normalement) aussi cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## SnakeFR (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci assez particulier.

Un développeur de la boîte où je bosse travaillait sous MAC avec session Parallels pour faire tourner Windows XP. Le système étant trop lent, on est passé sous une solution PC.

Tout se passe bien, le PC accède bien aux ressouces réseau des disques partagés du serveur, pas de soucis.

Sauf que voilà : quand le dev bosse de chez lui, il se connecte à la société en VPN. Le serveur Xserve fait office de serveur VPN. La connexion se fait sans soucis, le PC arrive bien sur le réseau. Mais quand on veut accéder aux disques partagés du serveur : impossible. Il y a un message relatif aux droits d'accès. 
Quand on tape l'URL du serveur sur le PC connecté en VPN, on a accès à des répertoires partagés (qu'on ne voit d'ailleurs pas depuis le finder d'un client MAC), mais les disques de ressource, nada.

A savoir que sur le serveur Mac OS X, quand je vais dans "Admin Serveur" -> Partage de fichiers, sur la liste des volumes, si je mets lecture / écriture au groupe "Autres" dans la liste POSIX, cela fonctionne. Je ne peux évidemment pas laisser cela comme tel, pour des raisons de sécurité.

Dans la liste LCA, j'ai eu beau essayer de rajouter le compte de la personne (même nom/mdp de session Windows et connexion VPN), cela n'a rien changé.

Cela parle t'il à quelqu'un?

D'avance merci.


----------



## lolipale (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Désolé. J'ai mal lu votre post. Les réponses à mes questions étaient contenues dans le texte.
----
Quel protocole utilisez vous ? L2TP ou PPTP ?
Comment se fait l'authentification ? Via Mot de passe, Certificat, Kerberos ?


----------



## SnakeFR (20 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé. J'ai mal lu votre post. Les réponses à mes questions étaient contenues dans le texte.
> ----
> ...



Bonjour,

La connexion se fait via PPTP (j'ai essayé aussi en L2TP, même résultat), l'authentification se fait via mot de passe, par le client VPN windows de base.


----------



## lolipale (20 Septembre 2011)

Pouvez-vous essayer avec un autre mot de passe ? Type 1234 saisi au pavé numérique


----------



## SnakeFR (20 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Pouvez-vous essayer avec un autre mot de passe ? Type 1234 saisi au pavé numérique



Donc effectuer la connexion VPN en essayant un autre mot de passe ?


----------



## lolipale (20 Septembre 2011)

C'est juste une idée. J'ai déjà eu, au sein d'un AD, ce type de problématique.
Le mot de passe devait être saisi sur PC avant que l'utilisateur puisse accéder aux shares afp et smb.
Vous avez, semble t'il le même problème mais à l'envers.
Je commencerai par tenter une connexion VPN avec un mot de passe extrêmement simple saisi sur le pavé numérique, histoire d'envoyer les mêmes codes ASCII que ce soit un mac ou un pc.
Si le problème subsiste, on peut raisonnablement penser que le mot de passe n'est pas responsable du non accès aux shares.


----------



## SnakeFR (21 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> C'est juste une idée. J'ai déjà eu, au sein d'un AD, ce type de problématique.
> Le mot de passe devait être saisi sur PC avant que l'utilisateur puisse accéder aux shares afp et smb.
> Vous avez, semble t'il le même problème mais à l'envers.
> Je commencerai par tenter une connexion VPN avec un mot de passe extrêmement simple saisi sur le pavé numérique, histoire d'envoyer les mêmes codes ASCII que ce soit un mac ou un pc.
> Si le problème subsiste, on peut raisonnablement penser que le mot de passe n'est pas responsable du non accès aux shares.



Ok, j'essaye cela dès que possible (émulation accès VPN sur un PC intra-muros, connecté à l'internet uniquement par une clé 3G...) et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci.


----------



## lolipale (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous également préciser votre classe d'adresse IP en interne et chez votre dev ?
J'espère qu'elles sont différentes !


----------



## SnakeFR (21 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez-vous également préciser votre classe d'adresse IP en interne et chez votre dev ?
> J'espère qu'elles sont différentes !




La classe interne du la boite est 192.168.0.0/24. Chez le dev je ne sais pas, mais j'ai fais le test ici avec une clé 3G sur son portable, le souci était présent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

J'ai pu avancer un peu sur le problème. J'avais du faire une erreur auparavant, car maintenant quand je mets le compte utilisateur dans LCA, du point de partage du volume à accéder, l'utilisateur a bien accès aux données, mais ne peux pas écrire, bien que je sois allé jusqu'à mettre un contrôle total (essayé auparavant lecture / écriture). Au passage, j'avais essayé la connexion VPN avec un autre mdp, la connexion était refusée.

Ca me rend fou, limite la gestion utilisateurs sous AD de Windows est plus simple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------

Bon, et bien maintenant même en réseau local, plus d'écriture sur les volumes du serveur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

En remettant le nom d'utilisateur dans la liste LCA du volume, cela refonctionne en local. Néanmoins, je ne pige pas pourquoi il doit être dans la liste pour que cela fonctionne, un autre dev est sous PC, son utilisateur n'est pas dans la liste LCA, et cela fonctionne... Ils sont pourtant configurés pareillement dans le gestionnaire de groupe de travail.


----------



## lolipale (21 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas vu mentionner l'OS de votre serveur VPN. Pouvez-vous préciser ? J'espère que ce n'est pas Lion serveur ?


----------



## SnakeFR (21 Septembre 2011)

Non, Mac OS X Server 10.5.8 (je ne sais pas quel est le "nom de code" associé).

Lion pose des problèmes à ce niveau ?


----------



## SnakeFR (22 Septembre 2011)

Bon, hier soir j'ai tenté une connexion VPN de chez moi avec mon compte, je n'ai eu aucun souci, j'ai envoyé un mail à la personne qui avait des problèmes, qui a testé avec son compte de son domicile, et là ça fonctionne. Je ne pige pas ce qui a réglé le problème, j'avais fais des modifs pour tester mais il me semble tout avoir remis comme c'était quand j'ai vu que cela ne fonctionnait pas hier, avec les tests du bureau par clé 3G...


----------



## SnakeFR (23 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de me rappeler que dans le paramétrage du coupe feu du Xserve, Réglages > Services, j'ai activé pour SMB/CIFS l'accès, pour "quelconque".


----------



## kevinmaccloud (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, après avoir tapé la deuxième et l'avoir remplacée par son alternative, j'obtiens toujours ceci :


checking build system type... i386-apple-darwin10.8.0
checking host system type... i386-apple-darwin10.8.0
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
checking for ifconfig... /sbin/ifconfig
checking for ip... ip
checking for route... /sbin/route
checking for netstat... /usr/sbin/netstat
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: in `/Users/Peyton/Downloads/openvpn-2.2.1':
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details
Asgardpenvpn-2.2.1 Peyton$ 


Et je n'arrive meme pas à l'étape du mot de passe....

Merci d'avance


----------



## sveireman (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Lion, je ne parviens pas à me connecter en VPN au serveur de mon bureau bureausg.dyndns.org.
Par contre, sous Windows 7 via VMWare Fusion, il n'y a aucune difficulté.

Quelle peut être la solution ?
Sachant que j'introduis le même Login et mot de passe.

Merci d'avance.


----------

